# Louisiana Limits Blue Water has Arrived



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

This weekend provided some great catching at the Sabine jetties. Blue water has arrived and looks like it will continue for a while with light SE winds.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

